# I Hate This On-Demand Hell.



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Seriously, the jerk who came up with "Let's have them use their own car, pay their own expenses, all with a smile like they're earning a net profit."

I can see teenagers doing this, mom and dad foot the gas bill and maintenance bill.

But not a grown adult with bills and car note and other expenses. It isn't realistic unless you work 12+ hours. Which some do and I don't see how they can do it!

Is that the trick with these jobs? Work back to back to back? Doesn't matter if you're sore or get constipated. Doesn't matter if you literally feel the car deteriorating. 

I can't fathom retail jobs anymore I used to do it all the time and it's boring and there's no skills needed for them. 

I want a real corporate job. 

Anyway guys, see you in hell! (By that I mean on the streets chasing that dollar!)


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

You want a real corporate job? 

Tell me, what are your skills?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> You want a real corporate job?
> 
> Tell me, what are your skills?


I'm great at being told what to do.

Also great with favors.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Seriously, the jerk who came up with "Let's have them use their own car, pay their own expenses, all with a smile like they're earning


Livery has been around since the horse and stagecoach days. Can be a very profitable business. In fact, my livery drivers' average net is around $65,000. The ones with 60-70 hours a week is almost $100k. Can't help it if over 414,000 Americans want to do it for pennies a mile. I suppose they just don't know any better. Don't forget, Uber's only been in business about 7 years. They're the "New Kids on the Block".


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Livery has been around since the horse and stagecoach days. Can be a very profitable business. In fact, my livery drivers' average net is around $65,000. The ones with 60-70 hours a week is almost $100k. Can't help it if over 414,000 Americans want to do it for pennies a mile. I suppose they just don't know any better. Don't forget, Uber's only been in business about 7 years. They're the "New Kids on the Block".


"The median annual Taxi Driver salary is _$33,346_, as of March 24, 2016, with a range usually between _$27,698_-$40,698."

Cab drivers have always made sh*t money. Which is why mostly broke immigrants do it.

Maybe some private limo drivers make more, but Uber/Lyft is hardly replicating that occupation.

Google "average cab driver income."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> "The median annual Taxi Driver salary is _$33,346_, as of March 24, 2016, with a range usually between _$27,698_-$40,698."
> 
> Cab drivers have always made sh*t money. Which is why mostly broke immigrants do it.
> 
> ...


Livery and taxi are completely different. Maybe like the cost of a ticket between going to a high school football game and an NFL game. My drivers have '14 & '15 full size SUV's. Uber started out in AZ in 2012 with only Uber Black @ $5.00 a mile. I do believe your figures are correct with taxi's, but don't forget this business (before Uber) use to be about 85% cash transactions. Very easy to hide cash money in this business.


----------

